# Squid cut bait bloodworms



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Favorite bait used on the Planks or the Surf


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's weird because I use bloodworms to catch spot which is my favorite fish to use for cut bait. But overall it seems that cut bait produces larger fish, but bloodworms can save the day when that's all that the fish want to hit. Still have to vote for cut bait though.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

based on these choices, cut bait.

my true fave--crab


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cut bait (preferable fresh) only on AI, but have to agree, bay fishing, a nice peeler crab would be bait of choice.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Each has it's pro's and con's...*

Squid is probably the best all around bait. If you get a chance to use LIVE squid you will have to agree. We used it on the party boats out of San Diego and you feel the fish hitting it BEFORE it hit bottom!

Bloodworms - One of my favorite baits but I use them less as they are quite expensive for an all day jaunt to AI ($7 per doz times 4)...Where's those sandworms - MJ?

Cut bait - My favorite choice for ocean fishing or bay when the big boys are around. Best bait at AI or the DE surf IMHO...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Depends on what I'm fishing for, but with only one choice, cut bait.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

How bout shrimp, smashed periwinkles, live minnows, etc. I figure anything small that is smelly and lives near there is bait.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Had my*

best luck in salt water as far as big goes on , cut bait trout n rockfish n blue fish


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Since I have only been saltwater fishing for a year and a half, I have found squid to be a good all around bait for the noviced fisherman. who just wants to catch a fish, any fish.

Robert


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Mostly I try to stick with live bait....Shrimp and Mullet...but my next choice is allways cutbait.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm really not shure...hmm... well I love flounder fishin' and i use cut bait all the time for it but... I use crab or squid to catch my cut bait...hmm...THANKS ALOT NOW I'M GOING TO THINK ABOUT THIS ALL NIGHT.LOL.jk


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*when*

i go after Spot,s strickly bloodz


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

Defenitely bloodworms to catch spot for live bait


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I had the most luck(at least last summer) with shrimp, squid and bloodworms in that order. When surf fishing, sand fleas seemed to work best. I caught mostly croakers on the shrimp. I did most of my fishing at night at Grandview Pier(I'm going to miss that place)


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*can ya*

fish from that beach area?


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I guess you could fish the beach near where Grandview Pier was. I never tried it. I did my surf fishing on the OBX around Oregon Inlet and Coquina Beach right across Rt 12 from Bodie Island Lighthouse.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If I buy bait it is Peeler, Fresh Shrimp, and Bloodworm, in that order. But the shrimp and the worm is to catch the fish for cut bait!!


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

it must be time to go fishing agin because butch is on the borad...


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

Craig, Butch is always around. But it's not quite time for fishing yet. Give it a couple weeks and those big horse croaker will be coming into the bay. I can't wait but it's burr cold out there now.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

From shore or pier march and april, got to be bloodworms.
In the chesapeake Bay that is.


----------

